# moderna booster shot :~)



## sbspining (May 17, 2015)

Hi

Got my Booster shot yesterday, kind of a sore are arm, feeling a bit tired that hasn't stop me from going about my day ,


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Good for you!! I want get my Pfizer booster, but because I am in their clinical trial I have to wait for them to call me to get it or they will kick me out and it has another year to go. I want to stay in to see where this thing goes...hopefully by September 2022, we will have it under control.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I am waiting for the go ahead before I get the booster.


----------



## swissingrid (Jun 29, 2016)

My DH got a letter saying he will soon be able to get his booster shot. Hope it helps us all to stay healthy.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

I didn't even realize they were giving them now.


----------



## nanbobs (Jun 29, 2017)

Got mine three weeks ago, now also have my annual flu shot. I feel like i have an invisible force shield around me! (Not really, still cautious!)


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> I didn't even realize they were giving them now.


They aren't! Moderna booster is not approved or available. Only Pfizer is.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Have not heard that anyone is getting boostet shots yet - strange!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Have not heard that anyone is getting boostet shots yet - strange!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Will never get another FLU shot (Pfizer). After 2nd 3 weeks later got shingles 5 months later still fighting it and taking medication. My white blood count is low because now my immune system is shot. 73 and the sickest I've ever been in my life. Actually never really been sick before. Both my doctors told me that shingles has been a major side effect of this FLU vaccine!!! If this had been published, I would have never gotten the vaccine to begin with. I've never worn a muzzle in the last 18mos. Never will.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I just read, in today's Washington Post, that those who're over 65 and who've gotten the Pfizer vaccines can get their Pfizer booster after 6 months from the date of their last vaccine. I got both Pfizer vaccines; the last one was in February. So I guess I can now go to get shot #3. The article stated that people are simply going to pharmacies to get the shots and don't need a note from their doctors. I'll be heading to my pharmacy asap. I'd previously read that you had to wait 8 months from the date of your last Pfizer vaccine. My pcp, when I saw him last week, had said that the jury was still out on when to get the booster and what age one had to be. I guess/hope that the question's been answered.

Hazel


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

It has not been answered. And FDA has canceled their approval


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

sbspining said:


> Hi
> 
> Got my Booster shot yesterday, kind of a sore are arm, feeling a bit tired that hasn't stop me from going about my day ,


Did you get it from your doctor?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

carriemae said:


> Will never get another FLU shot (Pfizer). After 2nd 3 weeks later got shingles 5 months later still fighting it and taking medication. My white blood count is low because now my immune system is shot. 73 and the sickest I've ever been in my life. Actually never really been sick before. Both my doctors told me that shingles has been a major side effect of this FLU vaccine!!! If this had been published, I would have never gotten the vaccine to begin with. I've never worn a muzzle in the last 18mos. Never will.


I'd seen ads for the shingles vaccine on TV. They scared me so much that I went to my local pharmacy and got a shingles shot some time ago. Shingles is really nasty, and I hope that you get well very soon.

I'm puzzled: You say that you haven't worn "a muzzle in the last 18 months." I'm confused. I thought that muzzles were only for dogs who might possibly bite. I didn't realize they were for humans. Why would you even consider wearing one?

Hazel


----------



## Frannitty (Oct 13, 2011)

I got my third. felt kind of whiney fora few days, but I’m ok now. the covid vaccine is here! we should be celebrating. I know I am.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> I didn't even realize they were giving them now.


We have not been notified by our hospital - usual way we get info


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Frannitty said:


> I got my third. felt kind of whiney fora few days, but I'm ok now. the covid vaccine is here! we should be celebrating. I know I am.


I am so very concerned that COVID will never go away. If people refuse to be vaccinated and/or refuse to wear masks, there's no possibility that this evil pandemic will ever disappear. I feel like I'm living in the times of the plague. (Yes, I've gotten both Pfizer vaccines and will be going to get my booster asap. I also wear a mask whenever I'm out of the house.)

Hazel


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Where I am, you need to be immuno compromised, to get the shot. You cannot just walk up to a pharmacy and get it. You have to fill out a form and attest to the fact that you are in that category.

Since DH and I are both in that category, we both have gotten the booster. DH was contacted by the VA who offered it to him and I got mine from the medical group where I am registered.

I wear a mask when I go out. Needed to get new outfit for sons wedding weekend events and most everyone in all the stores were wearing masks. The staff people are all required to.

This isn't going away soon, unfortunately. Our local hospitals are overflowing with unvaccinated people fighting COVID-19. All others needing medical care are stacked up in the ambulances...being turned away from hospital after hospital or waiting in ambulance lines to get dropped off so the ambulances are not available to go on another call.

To the persons who refuse to get vaccinated and to wear a mask, you are part of the problem.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

carriemae said:


> Will never get another FLU shot (Pfizer). After 2nd 3 weeks later got shingles 5 months later still fighting it and taking medication. My white blood count is low because now my immune system is shot. 73 and the sickest I've ever been in my life. Actually never really been sick before. Both my doctors told me that shingles has been a major side effect of this FLU vaccine!!! If this had been published, I would have never gotten the vaccine to begin with. I've never worn a muzzle in the last 18mos. Never will.


Did you ever get the shingles shot?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I chose the 2 shot Pfeizer back in May. The booster time period for Pfeizer is 5 months after the 2nd vaccination. That takes me to November. I am wondering whether the booster is necessary.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

carriemae said:


> Will never get another FLU shot (Pfizer). After 2nd 3 weeks later got shingles 5 months later still fighting it and taking medication. My white blood count is low because now my immune system is shot. 73 and the sickest I've ever been in my life. Actually never really been sick before. Both my doctors told me that shingles has been a major side effect of this FLU vaccine!!! If this had been published, I would have never gotten the vaccine to begin with. I've never worn a muzzle in the last 18mos. Never will.


I'm going to get my flu shot Monday. I have had the shingles vaccine. I do not believe that shingles can be a side effect of the flu shot, as the flu shot does not contain live viruses. Shingles is completely unrelated to influenza. Are you sure you heard your doctors correctly?


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Granddaughter had her first covid vaccine last Friday at Walgreens. Two people were turned away from their booster (#3) shot because it had not been 8 months since shot #2.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

My doctor said to wait 8 months after my 2nd Pfizer shot to get the booster. Both DH & I are seniors, and I'm immuno-compromised due to a medication I take.

She also said to continue wearing a mask when around other people, and to avoid any unnecessary indoor activities where there are people who don't wear masks.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

There are 2 brands of shingle shots, I firget their names, One is a single shot and the other is a 2 shot. The second obe nas a much higher rate of protection. 

Talking of shots, has anyone had the pheunmonia shot. It is lifetime protection. I got it in the UK about 2008 after three bouts of ph. in 2 years. I have heard of one here in Candada but it is only a 10 year one.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I had the 2 shots. They used to say lifetime immunity but are now saying 10 years. I had the shots in 2018 and was hospitalized with pneumonia in January 2020. I was tested for flu which was negative( I had the high dose flu shot 3 months earlier). They weren't testing for covid then but I believe I had it and so does my doctor.


----------



## sbspining (May 17, 2015)

I GOT the moderna booster and the 2 shots prior that which were Moderna they can give 2 different shots .


----------



## sbspining (May 17, 2015)

not all of us live under a rock.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Hudson said:


> Granddaughter had her first covid vaccine last Friday at Walgreens. Two people were turned away from their booster (#3) shot because it had not been 8 months since shot #2.


Thanks so much for the information!!!! I'm going to have to check with my pharmacy. As you say, at first we were told that, if we'd gotten the Pfizer vaccines, we'd have to wait 8 months from the date of the last one to get shot #3. Then I read in today's Washington Post that, if you'd gotten the two Pfizer vaccines, you could get a booster after 6 months from the date of the second shot. Life is so confusing! I got my second Pfizer shot in February--I'll have to check the exact date--so if 8 months is the right time frame, I'll be ready to get my third shot in October.

Hazel


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> There are 2 brands of shingle shots, I firget their names, One is a single shot and the other is a 2 shot. The second obe nas a much higher rate of protection.
> 
> Talking of shots, has anyone had the pheunmonia shot. It is lifetime protection. I got it in the UK about 2008 after three bouts of ph. in 2 years. I have heard of one here in Candada but it is only a 10 year one.


I'm in the US. DH & I both got the pneumonia shot a couple of years ago. No major reaction, similar to the flu shot, which I get every year. Just a slightly sore arm for a couple of days. By the way - I haven't had the flu in over 20 years, and I did have pneumonia several times in my early 30s. But not once since I got the first pneumonia vaccine - that was also over 20 years ago.

We got the flu shot last week.

Shingrix is the newer, 2-dose shingles vaccine. We got that a couple of years ago, also. It's recommended for anyone over 50 years old, even if they have had shingles, or the earlier Zostavax vaccine (which we both got).

https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vpd/shingles/public/shingrix/index.html

I don't understand the reluctance to getting vaccines. When we were kids, our parents had to provide proof of childhood vaccinations in order to start school. No vaccinations, no entry to school.

Remember that vaccines have eliminated - or nearly eliminated - Polio, Smallpox, Hepatitis A, Hepatitis B, Rubella (German measles), Measles, Pertussis (whooping cough), Pneumococcal disease (which causes pneumonia and meningitis), Rotavirus, Varicella (Chicken Pox), Diptheria, Mumps, Hib (Haemophilus influenzae type b) - many of which were common childhood diseases.

https://www.healthgrades.com/right-care/vaccines/14-diseases-nearly-eliminated-by-vaccines


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I was curious about how this COVID pandemic compares to the Spanish Flu pandemic of 1918. Here is a link to some interesting information that I found.

https://www.newsweek.com/how-many-americans-died-spanish-flu-pandemic-end-1918-first-world-war-1631104


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I was curious about how this COVID pandemic compares to the Spanish Flu pandemic of 1918. Here is a link to some interesting information that I found.
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/how-many-americans-died-spanish-flu-pandemic-end-1918-first-world-war-1631104


Sadly, COVID deaths have surpassed those from the Spanish Flu in 1918.

But evidently people aren't taking COVID seriously, aren't getting vaccinated, aren't wearing masks, don't care if they or their families or their friends or complete strangers come down with COVID. The mindset during the Spanish Flu must have been a good deal different from that of today.

Hazel


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/booster-shot.html


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/booster-shot.html


Thank you so much for such current information!

Hazel


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Asked my doctor about it last week and he said they are currently giving them to the severely immune compromised only. Said there were some questioning giving boosters when so many hadn’t had the initial course. His comment was that if locally they hadn’t had the initial injections, it was by choice as there had been plenty of opportunity and vaccine. We spoke about the flu vaccine and I said I try to get it in November, he said he gets his in Oct/Nov. So I will revisit the Covid booster about the time I get my flu shot.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

KateLyn11 said:


> Asked my doctor about it last week and he said they are currently giving them to the severely immune compromised only. Said there were some questioning giving boosters when so many hadn't had the initial course. His comment was that if locally they hadn't had the initial injections, it was by choice as there had been plenty of opportunity and vaccine. We spoke about the flu vaccine and I said I try to get it in November, he said he gets his in Oct/Nov. So I will revisit the Covid booster about the time I get my flu shot.


I'll be getting my booster as soon as I'm eligible.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

nitnana said:


> Have not heard that anyone is getting boostet shots yet - strange!


From what I heard on the news, the booster has not been approved for general distribution, but is approved for people over 65 and/or those who have underlying health problems. Around here (55+ park) everyone is getting it.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I just read, in today's Washington Post, that those who're over 65 and who've gotten the Pfizer vaccines can get their Pfizer booster after 6 months from the date of their last vaccine. I got both Pfizer vaccines; the last one was in February. So I guess I can now go to get shot #3. The article stated that people are simply going to pharmacies to get the shots and don't need a note from their doctors. I'll be heading to my pharmacy asap. I'd previously read that you had to wait 8 months from the date of your last Pfizer vaccine. My pcp, when I saw him last week, had said that the jury was still out on when to get the booster and what age one had to be. I guess/hope that the question's been answered.
> 
> Hazel


We got our flu shots today. I want to separate it from Covid.
We have scheduled our Pfizer booster for Oct 2 (DH) and Oct 4 (me). We both got them together in February but thought it might be better to separate them … in case we get any adverse reactions from this one. No problems from the first two.
These dates will give us two weeks to build up protection before we plan to attend a wedding for vaccinated guests. 
But I am still nervous and will quarantine after the wedding before seeing my young grandchildren. They can't be vaccinated, yet.
My friend's 3 year old now has Covid and he passed it to his 6 year old cousin and his mother, aunt, grandpa … so far.
The adults are all vaccinated and are t seriously ill but the two little ones are hit harder.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

glendajean said:


> From what I heard on the news, the booster has not been approved for general distribution, but is approved for people over 65 and/or those who have underlying health problems. Around here (55+ park) everyone is getting it.


Pfizer booster was approved for everyone 65+ and all those whose vaccines are 6 months old and have a compromised immune system. It was passed in the wee hours of this morning … to me, the middle of the night.
My immunocompromised friend had her booster about 10 days ago.


----------



## quilter (Oct 23, 2011)

carriemae said:


> Will never get another FLU shot (Pfizer). After 2nd 3 weeks later got shingles 5 months later still fighting it and taking medication. My white blood count is low because now my immune system is shot. 73 and the sickest I've ever been in my life. Actually never really been sick before. Both my doctors told me that shingles has been a major side effect of this FLU vaccine!!! If this had been published, I would have never gotten the vaccine to begin with. I've never worn a muzzle in the last 18mos. Never will.


Pfizer does not make the flu shot they make the covid 19 vaccine. Shingles is not a side effect of either the yearly flu shot or the Pfizer covid vaccine. Did you get the shingles shot? If you have been to a reputable doctor you would have worn a mask during your office visit during this pandemic. You should wear it anytime you are with others as your immune system "is shot".


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I am not getting if for now. Just not so sure it is necessary. Just my opinion.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I’ve been waiting to hear about Moderna boosters. I only know about Pfizer so far.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm waiting for the Moderna booster and will get it as soon as it is available in our area. I am one of those with compromised immunity due to health problems and surgeries during the last 2 years.

My opinion of anyone refusing any Covid vaccine, unless there is some medical reason they can't have it, and the lack of use of masks, is that they are extremely selfish.

Whatever happened to doing something for the good of others? Remember the Golden Rule? Arghhhhh! Don't get me started.....


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

wjeanc said:


> I'm waiting for the Moderna booster and will get it as soon as it is available in our area. I am one of those with compromised immunity due to health problems and surgeries during the last 2 years.
> 
> My opinion of anyone refusing any Covid vaccine, unless there is some medical reason they can't have it, and the lack of use of masks, is that they are extremely selfish.
> 
> Whatever happened to doing something for the good of others? Remember the Golden Rule? Arghhhhh! Don't get me started.....


My immunocompromised friend had to travel to a different CVS but she was able to get a third shot of Moderna. That's what she had the first time. I think it is available under 'emergency use' for those who truly need it.
Ask your doctor to be sure … and it might be up to the individual state.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

An article in NY Times this morning said Moderna may not need boosters but Pfizer people should get them when available, especially older folks.

I didn't realize there were any flu shots that required a second one.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

carriemae said:


> Will never get another FLU shot (Pfizer). After 2nd 3 weeks later got shingles 5 months later still fighting it and taking medication. My white blood count is low because now my immune system is shot. 73 and the sickest I've ever been in my life. Actually never really been sick before. Both my doctors told me that shingles has been a major side effect of this FLU vaccine!!! If this had been published, I would have never gotten the vaccine to begin with. I've never worn a muzzle in the last 18mos. Never will.


Sorry, but you are posting mis-information.

Studies are ongoing as to whether the vaccines can TRIGGER shingles. It is well understood that stress and a compromised immune system can also trigger shingles.

Considering the low numbers of potentially connected cases of shingles, saying "shingles has been a major side effect" is irresponsible. NOT TRUE.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> I'm waiting for the Moderna booster and will get it as soon as it is available in our area. I am one of those with compromised immunity due to health problems and surgeries during the last 2 years.
> 
> My opinion of anyone refusing any Covid vaccine, unless there is some medical reason they can't have it, and the lack of use of masks, is that they are extremely selfish.
> 
> Whatever happened to doing something for the good of others? Remember the Golden Rule? Arghhhhh! Don't get me started.....


Exactly how I feel. I have chronic lymphocytic leukemia. I'm also waiting for the moderna booster.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I'm going to get my flu shot Monday. I have had the shingles vaccine. I do not believe that shingles can be a side effect of the flu shot, as the flu shot does not contain live viruses. Shingles is completely unrelated to influenza. Are you sure you heard your doctors correctly?


Read her post again where she refers to masks as "muzzles."

She may have heard what she wanted to hear instead of what her doctors actually said.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

DGreen said:


> Read her post again where she refers to masks as "muzzles."
> 
> She may have heard what she wanted to hear instead of what her doctors actually said.


Exactly!


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes i have been getting the pneumonia shot for years. Due to childhood health issues i am a target for pnuemonia and had it several times over the years, once life threatening. The shot has made such a difference. Not had it since my first shot several years ago. It is every 10 years but my doctor gives me the renewed shot every 9th year to overlap the protection it provides. Works for me!!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

stirfry said:


> I am not getting if for now. Just not so sure it is necessary. Just my opinion.


If you're talking about the Covid vaccine, I suppose you're entitled to your "opinion," misguided as it is. But it's MY opinion that if you won't get it you should stay in your house away from others. It's also my opinion that if you get Covid, you shouldn't expect the medical profession whose vaccine you rejected to jump through hoops to save you if you get Covid.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I am so very concerned that COVID will never go away. If people refuse to be vaccinated and/or refuse to wear masks, there's no possibility that this evil pandemic will ever disappear. I feel like I'm living in the times of the plague. (Yes, I've gotten both Pfizer vaccines and will be going to get my booster asap. I also wear a mask whenever I'm out of the house.)
> 
> Hazel


Amen!
And Covid WON'T be going away … it exists now, in our world. All we can do is try to control it and minimize it.
Same as you need an annual flu shot … and people DO still die from the flu. It is NOT just a cold. 
I was in my 40's when I caught the flu (remember there are new variants each year) and I had never had a flu shot in my life. It became pneumonia. The pneumonia has led to a 'weakness' in my lungs that makes me susceptible to things like bronchitis and possibly Covid. Now, I get the annual flu shot.
After all, people think we eradicated Smallpox … we haven't … it is just that, in this country, we have minimized it's spread so much that it appears to have 'disappeared'. In some parts of the world, you will need to get a smallpox vaccine in order to visit. It exists there more than here. I recently read that we have about 100 cases of smallpox a year. Travelers bring it in.
Polio still exists .. in fact parents and grandparents have caught polio from their (grand) children when the babies are vaccinated. Our immunity wanes over time.
I get a tetanus shot every 10 years (after having stabbed myself on a rusty railroad spike that poked through a shelf).
It automatically contains the diphtheria and pertussis vaccine that our babies get. You can choose to leave out the diphtheria vaccine and just get the PT … pertussis (whooping cough) is on the rise again and parents and grandparents can spread it to the babes in the family.

We are soooo fortunate to live in a time where we have controlled these illnesses ALMOST to the point of eradication.
But new viruses (HIV, Ebola, SARS, Covid … and others we don't hear about until they invade our countries) are constantly developing … this is normal in a world - and all viruses EVOLVE (just that some do it faster than others).

All of the COVID unvaccinated are offering their bodies to the virus to act as hosts. Whether or not you get symptoms, if it gets into you, it takes its time to evolve into a new variant that will help it 'dig' into your body better, help it spread faster.
If you DON'T understand that, then you are a hazard to society (like Typhoid Mary) and you are completely ignorant in science.
Go back to high school and study biology and learn the difference between DNA and RNA.
This country can't survive on ignorance and superstition.

And all of you who believe God will protect you … well he is trying! He has given us the intelligence and knowledge to fight this … so why are you 'dissing' him? I guess you don't really believe in HIS wisdom.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow-- I read each entry on here and what a bag of mixed opinions and facts. It is no wonder people are totally confused as information we receive via the media is a total mish-mash. I feel it is every person 's puddle to wade through and we still won't know what is best. I do not feel the statistics are wrong though as my son works in a metropolitan hospital and sees the crisis daily. I feel it is playing Russian Roulette to not get vaccinated ,but I am against mandated vaccinating as it remains your body, your choice.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> If you're talking about the Covid vaccine, I suppose you're entitled to your "opinion," misguided as it is. But it's MY opinion that if you won't get it you should stay in your house away from others. It's also my opinion that if you get Covid, you shouldn't expect the medical profession whose vaccine you rejected to jump through hoops to save you if you get Covid.


I absolutely agree! A young man in Texas died from a treatable kidney issue (he needed surgery) because there was no hospital that had a bed for him due to the number of Covid patients. He died while they were calling around to other states to fine him a bed.
Idaho is now triaging its cases. If you can expect recovery, you can get in … others are being rejected so they can have beds for stroke, heart, cancer patients … 
Insurance should also NOT cover your expenses as you refused to help yourself by rejecting the vaccine.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Caroline19 said:


> Yes i have been getting the pneumonia shot for years. Due to childhood health issues i am a target for pnuemonia and had it several times over the years, once life threatening. The shot has made such a difference. Not had it since my first shot several years ago. It is every 10 years but my doctor gives me the renewed shot every 9th year to overlap the protection it provides. Works for me!!


After I had pneumonia from a serious bout of flu, I took the pneumonia shot. Now they have different kinds … I took one of them one year and then the Prevnar 13 the next.

As for Shingles … it comes from having had the Chickenpox (which is a milder form of the Herpes virus). Once it is in your body, it hides and rests and can come back as Shingles! Nasty stuff … I had a mild case when my youngest was 6 weeks old. Stress contributes to the outbreak.
Baby was totally nursed, so she was protected from it by my chickenpox antibodies BUT exactly two weeks after my outbreak of Shingles, my older daughter broke out in chicken pox. That immunity passed through breast milk doesn't last past the the first year, if that long.
This was before the chickenpox vaccine was permitted here. My pediatrician said that they had been using it successfully in Europe for 10 years but it took a few more years before the US approved it. 
Now my grandchildren don't have to worry about contracting chickenpox, so shingles should not be a part of their lives.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

mathrox said:


> Amen!
> And Covid WON'T be going away … it exists now, in our world. All we can do is try to control it and minimize it.
> Same as you need an annual flu shot … and people DO still die from the flu. It is NOT just a cold.
> I was in my 40's when I caught the flu (remember there are new variants each year) and I had never had a flu shot in my life. It became pneumonia. The pneumonia has led to a 'weakness' in my lungs that makes me susceptible to things like bronchitis and possibly Covid. Now, I get the annual flu shot.
> ...


Where did you read that smallpox cases happen? It's so contagious that even a small number of cases would result in a massive number of new cases because vaccinations aren't being given. It is no longer available to the public. Anywhere.

Smallpox HAS been eradicated.

https://www.niaid.nih.gov/diseases-conditions/smallpox

"The last naturally occurring case of smallpox was reported in 1977. In 1980, the World Health Organization declared that smallpox had been eradicated. Currently, there is no evidence of naturally occurring smallpox transmission anywhere in the world. Although a worldwide immunization program eradicated smallpox disease decades ago, small quantities of smallpox virus officially still exist in two research laboratories in Atlanta, Georgia, and in Russia."


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

mathrox said:


> We got our flu shots today. I want to separate it from Covid.
> We have scheduled our Pfizer booster for Oct 2 (DH) and Oct 4 (me). We both got them together in February but thought it might be better to separate them … in case we get any adverse reactions from this one. No problems from the first two.
> These dates will give us two weeks to build up protection before we plan to attend a wedding for vaccinated guests.
> But I am still nervous and will quarantine after the wedding before seeing my young grandchildren. They can't be vaccinated, yet.
> ...


I feel terrible hearing about the 3- and 6-year-olds having COVID! I hope they'll come through this horrible disease just fine. I wish there were a vaccine available for young kids. I am definitely not an epidemiologist, health researcher, doctor, scientist, and I'm sure that there are plenty of reasons why kids under 12 can't get the vaccination. Still I keep hoping that one that's appropriate for them can be found. May these little kids get well soon!

Hazel


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I feel terrible hearing about the 3- and 6-year-olds having COVID! I hope they'll come through this horrible disease just fine. I wish there were a vaccine available for young kids. I am definitely not an epidemiologist, health researcher, doctor, scientist, and I'm sure that there are plenty of reasons why kids under 12 can't get the vaccination. Still I keep hoping that one that's appropriate for them can be found. May these little kids get well soon!
> 
> Hazel


There is one for kids, at one third the adult dose, and it will be available for kids age 5-11, beginning in a few weeks.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/health/2021/09/21/pfizer-covid-vaccine-safe-children-your-questions-answered/8417739002/

Based on the adult and adolescent authorization process, vaccines could be available for children ages 5 to 11 in about four to five weeks, said Evan Anderson, a physician at Children's Healthcare of Atlanta and associate professor of pediatrics and medicine at Emory University School of Medicine.
He cautioned such timelines are "a little unpredictable."


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> There is one for kids, at one third the adult dose, and it will be available for kids age 5-11, beginning in a few weeks.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/health/2021/09/21/pfizer-covid-vaccine-safe-children-your-questions-answered/8417739002/
> 
> ...


Oh, what a relief!!!!!! Thank you so much for telling us about this. Sure, timelines are going to be a little unpredictable, but I'm so thrilled that the vaccines will be available to kids from 5 to 11. Whew!

Hazel


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I am so very concerned that COVID will never go away. If people refuse to be vaccinated and/or refuse to wear masks, there's no possibility that this evil pandemic will ever disappear. I feel like I'm living in the times of the plague. (Yes, I've gotten both Pfizer vaccines and will be going to get my booster asap. I also wear a mask whenever I'm out of the house.)
> 
> Hazel


I feel the same way. I am so tired of Covid and even more tired of people who refuse to get vaccinated and refuse to wear masks. I am looking forward to getting my boaster and will continue to wear my mask, I just wish others would.
Have a good day. Pat


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

carriemae said:


> Will never get another FLU shot (Pfizer). After 2nd 3 weeks later got shingles 5 months later still fighting it and taking medication. My white blood count is low because now my immune system is shot. 73 and the sickest I've ever been in my life. Actually never really been sick before. Both my doctors told me that shingles has been a major side effect of this FLU vaccine!!! If this had been published, I would have never gotten the vaccine to begin with. I've never worn a muzzle in the last 18mos. Never will.


It really disappoints me when people spread misinformation.
The Pfizer vaccine is *not* a "flu shot". It is a vaccination against the coronavirus.
Neither the flu shot nor the Pfizer vaccine cause shingles. Do you have credible, scientific evidence to the contrary?
Getting the shingles vaccine is the best and safest way to avoid getting shingles since most people had chickenpox when they were children.
By your choice of the word "muzzle", we can see from your previous posts that you really mean "face mask". So you are a person who doesn't respect the safety of those you come into contact with? And who also doesn't respect people with conditions such as heart attacks, strokes, or who have been in a motor vehicle accident, who need care in hospitals but can't get it because hospitals are clogged by people who don't want to wear "muzzles" to easily prevent getting and spreading COVID? You're 73 years old and should know better.


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

I volunteer at the local hospital and got my MODERNA Booster 3 weeks ago. My almost 80 year old husband got his the same day.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

DGreen said:


> Read her post again where she refers to masks as "muzzles."
> 
> She may have heard what she wanted to hear instead of what her doctors actually said.


Yes. If you read her words again, she really seems to be referring to having gotten the COVID vaccine because she mentions getting the second dose. Is she actually saying that COVID is nothing more than a flu? She also refers to muzzles and if you read her previous posts, you'll get the gist of her choice of words. Face mask is what she means.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Oh, what a relief!!!!!! Thank you so much for telling us about this. Sure, timelines are going to be a little unpredictable, but I'm so thrilled that the vaccines will be available to kids from 5 to 11. Whew!
> 
> Hazel


My granddaughter won't be able to get it until January, when she turns five. Her parents will get it for her as soon as it's available.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I just heard our Governor is considering mandating covid vaccinations for school children 12 and over. There will probably be a mass exodus from the state. I say BRAVO. If those that don't care about the health and welfare of others including their kids classmates and teachers they should either leave or isolate themselves.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Where did you read that smallpox cases happen? It's so contagious that even a small number of cases would result in a massive number of new cases because vaccinations aren't being given. It is no longer available to the public. Anywhere.
> 
> Smallpox HAS been eradicated.
> 
> ...


I had discussed it with a doctor who said there were still a small number of breakthrough cases. But they catch them and treat them early. He had said it was still a requirement for travel to certa8n 'exotic' locales.
This was years ago but it was after 1980. Maybe he hadn't read that article. We had been discussing vaccines and boosters for adults.
So thank you for the article.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

mathrox said:


> I had discussed it with a doctor who said there were still a small number of breakthrough cases. But they catch them and treat them early. He had said it was still a requirement for travel to certa8n 'exotic' locales.
> This was years ago but it was after 1980. Maybe he hadn't read that article. We had been discussing vaccines and boosters for adults.
> So thank you for the article.


There are absolutely NO cases now. Remember, 1980 was 40 years ago. It is no longer a requirement for travel anywhere, because the vaccine is just not available to anyone. Your doctor couldn't have read the article, because it hadn't been written then. I think it would be helpful to make sure the information we post is up to date, not something some doctor told you decades ago.


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

sbspining said:


> I GOT the moderna booster and the 2 shots prior that which were Moderna they can give 2 different shots .


Where did you get the booster? We all want to know.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

carriemae said:


> Will never get another FLU shot (Pfizer). After 2nd 3 weeks later got shingles 5 months later still fighting it and taking medication. My white blood count is low because now my immune system is shot. 73 and the sickest I've ever been in my life. Actually never really been sick before. Both my doctors told me that shingles has been a major side effect of this FLU vaccine!!! If this had been published, I would have never gotten the vaccine to begin with. I've never worn a muzzle in the last 18mos. Never will.


I wasn't aware that the influenza vaccination could cause such side effects.

I have gotten a flu shot every year and never had any symptoms. Sorry you are dealing with that.

Surprised you know the manufacturer of your influenza shot. I have never had the manufacturer of my flu shots on my paperwork in the past few years.

Little too much info letting us know you are not into S&M and will not wear a muzzle. Not sure what that has to do with influenza, but whatever.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

cordfancier said:


> *Little too much info letting us know you are not into S&M and will not wear a muzzle. Not sure what that has to do with influenza, but whatever.*


????


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

PattyH said:


> I volunteer at the local hospital and got my MODERNA Booster 3 weeks ago. My almost 80 year old husband got his the same day.


Yaaaay! Congratulations! And thank you _so much_ for volunteering at your local hospital. Your hospital must be so grateful for your help during this difficult time.

Hazel


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

I got my covid booster (pfizer) last month on the recommendation of my physician. Walgreens was doing boosters only by walkins and there was no questions asked. I am not 65 nor is my immune system suppressed by cancer or drugs (what was approved at the time) but I do have another health problem that would probably kill me if I caught covid. So my doc said to go get it asap.

Some side effects, but nothing major.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> I just heard our Governor is considering mandating covid vaccinations for school children 12 and over. There will probably be a mass exodus from the state. I say BRAVO. If those that don't care about the health and welfare of others including their kids classmates and teachers they should either leave or isolate themselves.


I'm totally with you. "Our" "governor" has been promoting Ivermectin (maybe he owns stock in it?) and now he's promoting chlor____ (I won't even attempt to spell it), which has been proven, time and again, to do nothing to heal or stop COVID. He has put an anti-mask mandate in place. It's been struck down by the courts. He appeals. He's cut off the pay of school board members who defy his anti-mask campaign. (The federal government has promised to pay their salaries.) Now he's threatening to fine any and all companies $5,000 _per employee_ if they require their employees to get the COVID vaccine and/or to wear face masks and/or demand that their employees get regular COVID tests. He's also suing a cruise line that docks in Florida because it demands that people show proof of vaccination.

The "governor" started out as a moderate who was pushing for all sorts of environmental reforms, and I thought he was doing a great job. But he seems to have lost his way--or his mind--somewhere along the way. Floridians are sickening and dying in vast numbers from COVID. Today's paper put Florida way at the top of the list for new COVID cases and deaths. But the "governor" doesn't care. He screams about "personal freedom," little realizing that one person's "personal freedom" ends at the end of his or her nose. And then it collides with another person's "personal freedom." He needs, or so he feels, the votes of anti-vaxxers and anti-maskers to be reelected governor. He also lusts to become the next president of the US. He, of course, is fully vaccinated against COVID. He cares not one bit for those of us unfortunate enough to find ourselves living in Florida. Once he manages to kill all his supporters, I wonder who he thinks is going to vote for him. But that would be far too much thinking ability for him.

I agree completely: People who won't get the vaccinations or won't mask (provided, of course, that they don't have a medical reason for not getting vaccines or for masking) should isolate themselves or leave Florida. Fine with me. A "Zing" (unsigned comment) in today's local newspaper read, "If you want to wear a mask and get vaccines, leave our state. There are people lining up to get in." That's the mentality in Floriduh. I hate to tell the "Zinger," but people are avoiding Floriduh like the plague.

Hazel, in total disgust in Floriduh, to which "all the nuts roll downhill," to quote an old "X-Files" episode


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

carriemae said:


> Will never get another FLU shot (Pfizer). After 2nd 3 weeks later got shingles 5 months later still fighting it and taking medication. My white blood count is low because now my immune system is shot. 73 and the sickest I've ever been in my life. Actually never really been sick before. Both my doctors told me that shingles has been a major side effect of this FLU vaccine!!! If this had been published, I would have never gotten the vaccine to begin with. I've never worn a muzzle in the last 18mos. Never will.


 :sm19: :sm19: :sm19: I have never read that anywhere in the medical literature. Can you cite a source? Your refusal the wear a mask is setting you up for Covid. My sister also lives in Florida, wears a mask and got the virus two weeks ago. She is now cleared for travel but will test positive for covid for the next 90 days. :sm20: :sm20: :sm20: Most of the people who are suffering and dying now are those who have refused to be vaccinated and take precautions. Do you really want to set yourself up for covid? :sm19: :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

cordfancier said:


> I wasn't aware that the influenza vaccination could cause such side effects.
> 
> I have gotten a flu shot every year and never had any symptoms. Sorry you are dealing with that.
> 
> ...


And I didn't realize that flu vaccines were two-part ones. I got my flu shot, and it was a one-time shot. I didn't have any side effects, other than an arm that was sore for a couple of days. No big deal. I got the shot at my primary care provider's office. He and his nurse certainly never told me that I would get shingles as a result of the shot. (I got the one-shot shingles vaccine some years back. Then when the two-part shingles vaccine came out, I got that, as well.) The poster must have a very interesting medical care provider.

I really didn't understand her refusing to wear a "muzzle." As I wrote to her, I didn't realize that muzzles were designed for people. (OK, well maybe Hannibal Lecter, in the "Silence of the Lambs" movie.) I only know them in relation to dogs and some cats, especially ones who do not enjoy going to veterinary clinics. (I've volunteered and worked for pay at several vet clinics, which has been absolutely fascinating work. Until I worked at vet clinics, I hadn't even realized that there are tiny muzzles for cats.)

Hazel


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

carriemae said:


> Will never get another FLU shot (Pfizer). After 2nd 3 weeks later got shingles 5 months later still fighting it and taking medication. My white blood count is low because now my immune system is shot. 73 and the sickest I've ever been in my life. Actually never really been sick before. Both my doctors told me that shingles has been a major side effect of this FLU vaccine!!! If this had been published, I would have never gotten the vaccine to begin with. I've never worn a muzzle in the last 18mos. Never will.


If you are referring the the mRNA Sars-CoV-2 vaccine, can you tell me which medical journal that your doctors are submitting your very rare reaction to? I would love to read about it.

You do realize that in Israel, only 6 women, in a country that is almost completely vaccinated, with the Pfizer vaccine, developed shingles within 2 weeks of receiving their Pfizer Sars-CoV-2 vaccine. SIX. (Note that covid is a SARS virus and not an influenza virus.) Correlation does not prove causation.

You do also realize that 1 in every 3 people will eventually develop shingles. You must not have been vaccinated for chicken pox and had the virus in your system already. The vaccine did not cause shingles. There is a very rare chance that the vaccine reactivated the virus, which you already had in your body due to a previous chicken pox infection. However, it most likely was coincidence.

It is another very concrete example of the wonders of vaccination. The people today who received the chicken pox vaccine as a child are now much less likely to ever have to suffer from shingles as the vaccine prevented the virus from ever entering their bodies in the first place.

Yay Vaccines!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

a shingles vaccine has been available for years


nitnana said:


> Have not heard that anyone is getting boostet shots yet - strange!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I'm totally with you. "Our" "governor" has been promoting Ivermectin (maybe he owns stock in it?) and now he's promoting chlor____ (I won't even attempt to spell it), which has been proven, time and again, to do nothing to heal or stop COVID. He has put an anti-mask mandate in place. It's been struck down by the courts. He appeals. He's cut off the pay of school board members who defy his anti-mask campaign. (The federal government has promised to pay their salaries.) Now he's threatening to fine any and all companies $5,000 _per employee_ if they require their employees to get the COVID vaccine and/or to wear face masks and/or demand that their employees get regular COVID tests. He's also suing a cruise line that docks in Florida because it demands that people show proof of vaccination.
> 
> The "governor" started out as a moderate who was pushing for all sorts of environmental reforms, and I thought he was doing a great job. But he seems to have lost his way--or his mind--somewhere along the way. Floridians are sickening and dying in vast numbers from COVID. Today's paper put Florida way at the top of the list for new COVID cases and deaths. But the "governor" doesn't care. He screams about "personal freedom," little realizing that one person's "personal freedom" ends at the end of his or her nose. And then it collides with another person's "personal freedom." He needs, or so he feels, the votes of anti-vaxxers and anti-maskers to be reelected governor. He also lusts to become the next president of the US. He, of course, is fully vaccinated against COVID. He cares not one bit for those of us unfortunate enough to find ourselves living in Florida. Once he manages to kill all his supporters, I wonder who he thinks is going to vote for him. But that would be far too much thinking ability for him.
> 
> ...


I have been hearing/reading about the covid disaster in your state and the outrageous decisions your Governor is making. Surprised there has not been an uprising of outraged citizens. But maybe they have drunk the KoolAid for so long they are blind to the truth.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> And I didn't realize that flu vaccines were two-part ones. I got my flu shot, and it was a one-time shot. I didn't have any side effects, other than an arm that was sore for a couple of days. No big deal. I got the shot at my primary care provider's office. He and his nurse certainly never told me that I would get shingles as a result of the shot. (I got the one-shot shingles vaccine some years back. Then when the two-part shingles vaccine came out, I got that, as well.) The poster must have a very interesting medical care provider.
> 
> I really didn't understand her refusing to wear a "muzzle." As I wrote to her, I didn't realize that muzzles were designed for people. (OK, well maybe Hannibal Lecter, in the "Silence of the Lambs" movie.) I only know them in relation to dogs and some cats, especially ones who do not enjoy going to veterinary clinics. (I've volunteered and worked for pay at several vet clinics, which has been absolutely fascinating work. Until I worked at vet clinics, I hadn't even realized that there are tiny muzzles for cats.)
> 
> Hazel


That poster must be very confused … flu shots are only single shots, given generally, once a year. Johnson 'n Johnson Covid is a single shot. Pfizer and Moderna Covid and SHINGLES are two shots each.
I am not sure but I think I remember seeing the shingles vaccines television commercials and there was a quickly read 'afterthought' comment about side effects … I think an outbreak of shingles was a possibility. 
But I wasn't really listening that closely, so I might be wrong. 
Has anyone else heard that in connection to the Shingles vaccine?


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

mattie cat said:


> I just heard our Governor is considering mandating covid vaccinations for school children 12 and over. There will probably be a mass exodus from the state. I say BRAVO. If those that don't care about the health and welfare of others including their kids classmates and teachers they should either leave or isolate themselves.


Let them move to Texas … 
Any thinking woman should be leaving Texas, anyway.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I'm totally with you. "Our" "governor" has been promoting Ivermectin (maybe he owns stock in it?) and now he's promoting chlor____ (I won't even attempt to spell it), which has been proven, time and again, to do nothing to heal or stop COVID. He has put an anti-mask mandate in place. It's been struck down by the courts. He appeals. He's cut off the pay of school board members who defy his anti-mask campaign. (The federal government has promised to pay their salaries.) Now he's threatening to fine any and all companies $5,000 _per employee_ if they require their employees to get the COVID vaccine and/or to wear face masks and/or demand that their employees get regular COVID tests. He's also suing a cruise line that docks in Florida because it demands that people show proof of vaccination.
> 
> The "governor" started out as a moderate who was pushing for all sorts of environmental reforms, and I thought he was doing a great job. But he seems to have lost his way--or his mind--somewhere along the way. Floridians are sickening and dying in vast numbers from COVID. Today's paper put Florida way at the top of the list for new COVID cases and deaths. But the "governor" doesn't care. He screams about "personal freedom," little realizing that one person's "personal freedom" ends at the end of his or her nose. And then it collides with another person's "personal freedom." He needs, or so he feels, the votes of anti-vaxxers and anti-maskers to be reelected governor. He also lusts to become the next president of the US. He, of course, is fully vaccinated against COVID. He cares not one bit for those of us unfortunate enough to find ourselves living in Florida. Once he manages to kill all his supporters, I wonder who he thinks is going to vote for him. But that would be far too much thinking ability for him.
> 
> ...


We usually winter in Florida … but not this year! My sis-in-law wants to come up from there (24 hours by train) to visit and we said 'no, not at this time'. Can't risk my grandbabies.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

carriemae said:


> Will never get another FLU shot (Pfizer). After 2nd 3 weeks later got shingles 5 months later still fighting it and taking medication. My white blood count is low because now my immune system is shot. 73 and the sickest I've ever been in my life. Actually never really been sick before. Both my doctors told me that shingles has been a major side effect of this FLU vaccine!!! If this had been published, I would have never gotten the vaccine to begin with. I've never worn a muzzle in the last 18mos. Never will.


You must have misunderstood your doctors because the Flu and Shingles are caused by two different viruses.

The flu shot does not cause shingles. The flu shot contains influenza viruses that have been killed and are therefore unable to infect your body. Additionally, shingles is caused by the varicella zoster virus -- the virus responsible for chicken pox.


----------



## J. Selman (Oct 6, 2015)

My 59 year old daughter got the Moderna shot and booster here at CVS pharmacy ... then 2 months later they said it was ok to go on a cruise. While on the cruise she got covid. We don't know which varient ... but she is the sickest I have ever seen her. The hospital can't take her because the halls are lined on both walls with sick and dying. I can't help her because of my age and medical problems. Can't do the vaccines either ... doc said absolutely not. The vaccines don't stop you from getting it, just keeps you from getting too sick with it, but people that are fully vacc'ed are dying from this crap. Just my observations.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Blame your Governor. There is too much misunderstanding here. The bottom line is that no one ever said the current vaccines are 100%. So, if they are 94% effective..that means there remains a chance one would get the virus. One is supposed to think of others, not just themselves..so socially distance and wear masks. These two behaviors help keep us safe in addition to the vaccine. If we all did these three things we would be in so much better shape. Hope your daughter recovers.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

i thought moderna boosters are not out for anyone yet? they recommend 8 months which would put me in for november, but have to wait and see


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Waiting for the Moderna booster to be approved.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

joycevv said:


> I've been waiting to hear about Moderna boosters. I only know about Pfizer so far.


Pfizer is the only booster that has been approved so far.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

Evie RM said:


> Pfizer is the only booster that has been approved so far.


You can get either at Walgreens. They have a look up to see which store in your area is giving which shot. And then you walk in with your CDC card and tell them you need a booster. They give you one and notate your card.


----------



## Carolyn Hopfenblatt (Aug 17, 2016)

I just got through burying the oldest of my two little brothers, both of whom had pre-existing conditions and were in their 70's, but had had the Pfeizer two-shot Covid vaccine and were careful about wearing masks, in spite of which both got Covid, one died with it and one has managed to "tough it out" after three weeks of being very sick, and is now recovering. Judging from comments I pick up from friends, and people I come in contact with in my weekend customer service job, many people who have gotten the two-shot Pfeizer shot are now catching Covid, and some very strongly. I believe that the shot is wearing off more quickly than expected and that we all need that booster NOW, if we were vaccinated over say 4 months ago. I am not a health care professional, and this is purely a personal observation/opinion, but both my brothers wore their masks, got their vaccines and did everything they were supposed to. I was more skeptical and was vaccinated several months after they were and have been Covid free so far, in spite of having my "dangerous" weekend job. I plan to get the booster just as soon as possible, as I suspect that my "protection" is probably waning/waned by now. Any feedback?


----------



## pazzanop (Feb 16, 2017)

Pfizer booster shots are authorized as of today for people who had their second Pfizer covid vaccine shot 6 months or more ago who are 65 or older, those who are immuno-compromised, and those who jobs put them in jeopardy. No booster shots authorized yet for those who got Moderna covid vaccine or J&J or anyone under 65 unless they are in one of the other categories. Just announced about those whose jobs put them in jeopardy.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I'm going to get my flu shot Monday. I have had the shingles vaccine. I do not believe that shingles can be a side effect of the flu shot, as the flu shot does not contain live viruses. Shingles is completely unrelated to influenza. Are you sure you heard your doctors correctly?


As I recall, shingles is related to the chicken pox virus.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> As I recall, shingles is related to the chicken pox virus.


It is related to chicken pox. If you had chicken pox, the virus is in your body and can come back later in life as shingles.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I saw an interesting documentary on the Tv last night.It was about a variety of Salalamander in BC. As it grows up is eats it's family and anyone else in it's pond, then walks out. As it did so they said it was the last Salamader standing in that particular pool. It made me a think..folks like your governer could be the last Salalamander standing in your pool...scary thought but this is a very determined virus If he keeps this up there may not be many folks around to keep him as governer.


Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I'm totally with you. "Our" "governor" has been promoting Ivermectin (maybe he owns stock in it?) and now he's promoting chlor____ (I won't even attempt to spell it), which has been proven, time and again, to do nothing to heal or stop COVID. He has put an anti-mask mandate in place. It's been struck down by the courts. He appeals. He's cut off the pay of school board members who defy his anti-mask campaign. (The federal government has promised to pay their salaries.) Now he's threatening to fine any and all companies $5,000 _per employee_ if they require their employees to get the COVID vaccine and/or to wear face masks and/or demand that their employees get regular COVID tests. He's also suing a cruise line that docks in Florida because it demands that people show proof of vaccination.
> 
> The "governor" started out as a moderate who was pushing for all sorts of environmental reforms, and I thought he was doing a great job. But he seems to have lost his way--or his mind--somewhere along the way. Floridians are sickening and dying in vast numbers from COVID. Today's paper put Florida way at the top of the list for new COVID cases and deaths. But the "governor" doesn't care. He screams about "personal freedom," little realizing that one person's "personal freedom" ends at the end of his or her nose. And then it collides with another person's "personal freedom." He needs, or so he feels, the votes of anti-vaxxers and anti-maskers to be reelected governor. He also lusts to become the next president of the US. He, of course, is fully vaccinated against COVID. He cares not one bit for those of us unfortunate enough to find ourselves living in Florida. Once he manages to kill all his supporters, I wonder who he thinks is going to vote for him. But that would be far too much thinking ability for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## JudieG (Jul 8, 2011)

If I am not mistaken you need a 2 shingle shots now. The old vaccine you only got 1 but not as good. Check on that


----------



## SFKnittwe (Jan 2, 2017)

Just signed up for a Monday booster shot. Only one in family that got Pfizer


----------



## SFKnittwe (Jan 2, 2017)

Just signed up for a Monday booster shot. Only one in family that got Pfizer


----------



## quilter (Oct 23, 2011)

JudieG said:


> If I am not mistaken you need a 2 shingle shots now. The old vaccine you only got 1 but not as good. Check on that


You are correct, just got my second shingles shot.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I got my flu shot and the Pfizer booster today.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

EqLady said:


> I got my flu shot and the Pfizer booster today.


Congratulations. ????????


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Are you saying that your flu shot caused shingles or your covid shot? A flu shot is not a live virus and can’t cause shingles. As for the COVID-19 vaccine, I read that a small number of patients with autoimmune inflammatory rheumatic diseases developed shingles after getting that vaccine, but more research is needed to prove causation. 

I’m so sorry that you’re sick with shingles but I think it’s dangerous to state that your vaccine caused shingles, when there’s no proof of causation. It’s very possible that it was just a coincidence that you developed shingles. Also, I’m wondering if you had previously gotten a shingles vaccine, which would likely have prevented you from any serious shingles outbreak. 

The last thing anyone should do is try to discourage people from getting a COVID-19 vaccine, given the astronomical number of unvaccinated people who have died from Covid.


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

You’re correct.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

J. Selman said:


> My 59 year old daughter got the Moderna shot and booster here at CVS pharmacy ... then 2 months later they said it was ok to go on a cruise. While on the cruise she got covid. We don't know which varient ... but she is the sickest I have ever seen her. The hospital can't take her because the halls are lined on both walls with sick and dying. I can't help her because of my age and medical problems. Can't do the vaccines either ... doc said absolutely not. The vaccines don't stop you from getting it, just keeps you from getting too sick with it, but people that are fully vacc'ed are dying from this crap. Just my observations.


Your hospitals are full of the sick & dying people cause they refused to be vaccinated....get your story straight.....yes, some vaccinated patients may die but they are definitely in the minority.

It's time for the health insurance companies to start hitting these unvaccinated people in their wallets if they seek medical treatment & raise their rates.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Hazel, by a muzzle I believe carriemae means a mask. She also seems to be confusing flu shots and Covid vaccines. She's a right wing person and is claiming her doctor told her shingles is a side effect of the flu shot by which I think she means the Covid shot. Generally she isn't making a whole lot of sense so I wouldn't give it much thought.
Ellie


----------



## Marjorie1902 (Aug 9, 2016)

..hopefully by September 2022, we will have it under control.[/quote]

I agree. I have a vacation scheduled for October 2022, postponed from 2020 and then 2021!


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

Move that arm. Every time you think about it. The worst thing that you can do is baby it. 
When we went to China years ago, we had to get a few shots. The nurse from the VNA told us to move our arms any time we thought about it. Raise your arm, rotate it, lift your elbow. Anyway that you can think to move your arm do it. I have always followed this advice since and it has really helped me. Even when I had to get the Shingles shot. I had to lift my left arm with my right arm. The left arm was so sore. But I just kept doing it and it felt so much better.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

If Pfeizer offers the booster 6 months after the 2nd vax, then mine follows in November.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I know a lady who got the shot and the 2 boosters. She got sick after the 3rd one. Only about 90 pounds.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

sandj said:


> I know a lady who got the shot and the 2 boosters. She got sick after the 3rd one. Only about 90 pounds.


Her weight wasn't a factor. Side effects from any of the vaccines vary from one person to another, but generally are not serious, unless there is an allergy to some of the vaccines' components. 
There is also coincidence. Sometimes people get sick. Sometimes they get sick after getting a vaccine. But it doesn't necessarily mean the vaccine was responsible. And the side effects usually don't last very long. Remember how our babies had some crankiness and fussiness, and injection site soreness after getting their vaccinations? It's the same with the Covid shots. Side effects indicate the body's immune system is working as it should.


----------



## ria4crochet (May 28, 2016)

My hubby I had the pfeizer booster last month after having the 2 Astra Zeneca jabs 6 months ago. We had the pfeizer in one arm and flu shot in the other. My hubby was perfectly fine. No symptoms at all, the day after having mine I woke with arms like Popeye they had swollen so much. Felt a bit bleughhhhh for a couple of days but was fine after that. !


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i'm never getting any covid shots. i don't want my immune system ruined.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

maryrose said:


> i'm never getting any covid shots. i don't want my immune system ruined.


How in the world does a vaccine ruin your immune system? Please point to peer reviewed research that indicates that anyone, even one person, had their immune system wiped out by a covid vaccine.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

cordfancier said:


> How in the world does a vaccine ruin your immune system? Please point to peer reviewed research that indicates that anyone, even one person, had their immune system wiped out by a covid vaccine.


You're wasting your breath on that one. Dyed in the wool Trumper and conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

maryrose said:


> i'm never getting any covid shots. i don't want my immune system ruined.


So right. Your brain has already been ruined. Why take chances with a vaccine, when you could just get Covid and ruin your life?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

it's not really a vaccine. CDC said there's no covid virus i it. it's new vaccinology technology. what's the difference with the covid shots and the shots we had as babies? (measles, etc.) there was no mRNA and spike protein and dangerous other ingredients in the old time vaccines. the old time vaccines just had a tiny bit of the actual virus itself in it, the the covid shots have no covid virus in it. it's an experimental drug. and even though some people don't get reactions from this, many have. i have two neighbors who got real sick from the covid so-called vaccines. my cousin got the swine flu vaccine in the 1990's and was paralyzed for a whole year. she couldn't move. my aunt had to take care of her. i already had a mild case of covid flu naturally last year and i have my own antibodies which is way more superior than an experimental drug. i just had my bloodwork done recently and my doctor said i'm in excellent health.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

besides all this i believe the world government is using the covid situation to form a one world government as the book of revelation in the Holy Bible teaches. God says there will be a one world dictator who who demand worship and to take his mark as it says in revelation chapter 13. whoever doesn't take this future dictator's mark will not be able to buy or sell. well, what is the world government doing now? using the experimental vaccine to mimic the future mark of the beast by mandating everyone to take this drug. it is not for our health's sake, it is for government control. if they can make you take a vaccine, then they can make you take anything.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

maryrose said:


> it's not really a vaccine. CDC said there's no covid virus i it. it's new vaccinology technology. what's the difference with the covid shots and the shots we had as babies? (measles, etc.) there was no mRNA and spike protein and dangerous other ingredients in the old time vaccines. the old time vaccines just had a tiny bit of the actual virus itself in it, the the covid shots have no covid virus in it. it's an experimental drug. and even though some people don't get reactions from this, many have. i have two neighbors who got real sick from the covid so-called vaccines. my cousin got the swine flu vaccine in the 1990's and was paralyzed for a whole year. she couldn't move. my aunt had to take care of her. i already had a mild case of covid flu naturally last year and i have my own antibodies which is way more superior than an experimental drug. i just had my bloodwork done recently and my doctor said i'm in excellent health.


Wrong again, Sugar. It IS a vaccine. Here's the definition of a vaccine, straight from the dictionary:

"Vac·cine. /vakˈsēn/ --- noun
--A substance used to stimulate the production of antibodies and provide immunity against one or several diseases, prepared from the causative agent of a disease, its products, or a synthetic substitute, treated to act as an antigen without inducing the disease."

That's exactly what each of the Covid vaccines does. They stimulate the production of antibodies.

And what are the "dangerous" substances in the 
Covid vaccines? There aren't any. Look it up, if you're not too lazy or stupid. There's a complete list of ingredients, and you can Google each of them. Until you actually do that, please stop making claims about things you know nothing about. It's tiresome.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

maryrose said:


> besides all this i believe the world government is using the covid situation to form a one world government as the book of revelation in the Holy Bible teaches. God says there will be a one world dictator who who demand worship and to take his mark as it says in revelation chapter 13. whoever doesn't take this future dictator's mark will not be able to buy or sell. well, what is the world government doing now? using the experimental vaccine to mimic the future mark of the beast by mandating everyone to take this drug. it is not for our health's sake, it is for government control. if they can make you take a vaccine, then they can make you take anything.


Go back on your meds, Babe. You obviously need them. If you won't do that, at least spare us the medieval mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

goodbye beachgirl. i know what's going on, i won't be saying anymore on this forum. hope you don't eventually getsick wuith covid booster 2, 3, 4, 5, etc. and yes, it will be many more til people do get eventually sick from this mRNA/spike protein jabs. i will not be here on this site, so whoever starts on me, i won't be looking at this blinded section. i have 2 neighbors who got covid from the jabs. they told me they couldn't get out of bed. you are not studying VAERS.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

maryrose said:


> goodbye beachgirl. i know what's going on, i won't be saying anymore on this forum. hope you don't eventually getsick wuith covid booster 2, 3, 4, 5, etc. and yes, it will be many more til people do get eventually sick from this mRNA/spike protein jabs. i will not be here on this site, so whoever starts on me, i won't be looking at this blinded section. i have 2 neighbors who got covid from the jabs. they told me they couldn't get out of bed. you are not studying VAERS.


It says you are online, so you haven't left yet.

It is absolutely impossible to get Covid from the mRNA vaccine or any of the currently used covid-19 vaccines. IMPOSSIBLE. There is no live virus in the vaccine. If someone told you they got covid from the jabs, what really happened is that they were already exposed to the SARS-CoV-2 virus and came down with covid-19 shortly after the jab. The vaccine had nothing to do with their illness except that it helped them recover. If they had it so bad, they might have been hospitalized without having the vaccine.

You are not studying science.

Oh, and psssst... Vaers is not recording data of the side effects of the vaccine. And the data is unreliable since anyone, including you, can put data in there. The stuff in there is proximity to the vaccine, not causation by the vaccine. There is no verification of any of the data that anything is actually caused by the covid shot. It is only data that says xyz happened within a certain time period after the vaccine. Much like your neighbors. They came down with covid shortly after getting the vaccine but it was not due to the vaccine. A basic scientific principle: correlation is not causation.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> So right. Your brain has already been ruined. Why take chances with a vaccine, when you could just get Covid and ruin your life?


I was a blessing for me to get COVID-19. Now antibodies are building in my body.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Evie RM said:


> I was a blessing for me to get COVID-19. Now antibodies are building in my body.


How can you be sure? Have you had an antibody test? If you have antibodies, do you know how long you will have them? 
Do you think getting Covid was a blessing for the almost FIVE MILLION people worldwide who died from it? Do you think their loved ones feel blessed? Do you think I'm happy that my sister-in-law died from it? I assure you, she wasn't blessed, and her daughters and grandchildren aren't blessed either. 
If you allowed yourself to get it because of carelessness or you opposed the vaccine, you foolishly took chances with your life. 
I guess I'm not the gambler you seem to be.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

maryrose said:


> goodbye beachgirl. i know what's going on, i won't be saying anymore on this forum. hope you don't eventually getsick wuith covid booster 2, 3, 4, 5, etc. and yes, it will be many more til people do get eventually sick from this mRNA/spike protein jabs. i will not be here on this site, so whoever starts on me, i won't be looking at this blinded section. i have 2 neighbors who got covid from the jabs. they told me they couldn't get out of bed. you are not studying VAERS.


Don't let the door hit you in the rear end on your way out. You're a lost cause, anyway. I doubt I'll even remember you ten minutes from now.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> How can you be sure? Have you had an antibody test? If you have antibodies, do you know how long you will have them?
> Do you think getting Covid was a blessing for the almost FIVE MILLION people worldwide who died from it? Do you think their loved ones feel blessed? Do you think I'm happy that my sister-in-law died from it? I assure you, she wasn't blessed, and her daughters and grandchildren aren't blessed either.
> If you allowed yourself to get it because of carelessness or you opposed the vaccine, you foolishly took chances with your life.
> I guess I'm not the gambler you seem to be.


I have had two antibody tests since I had COVID in February: one in April and one this month. My Rh negative blood had antibodies in April. The test this month shows that the antibodies in my blood have increased. I had no symptoms at all when I had COVID in February. The antibodies in my blood will keep increasing. My Rh negative blood fights chronic COVID. Yes, indeed, getting COVID for me was a blessing. You notice that I said "for me". I am sorry your sister-in-law died from it.

Why do you think I allowed myself to get it? I certainly did not "allow" myself to get COVID. I was exposed to it by my grandson who got it from his step mother. I and my family self quarantined for 14 days so we would not expose anyone. My family all had varying symptoms and all, thankfully, recovered. I not only have Rh negative blood, I have a terrific immune system and strong T-Cells. I have never had the flu in my 78 years here on this earth. I have been very healthy all my life. I have a "perfect attendance" certificate with my high school diploma. The Asian flu was rampant in the 50's and a third of the kids in my high school were absent because of that flu. I never caught it. I am not against the vaccine for the people who need it. I am just one of those people who do not need the vaccine.

Again, I am sorry for the loss of your sister-in-law and my heart goes out to everyone who has lost someone from this virus.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Evie RM said:


> I have had two antibody tests since I had COVID in February: one in April and one this month. My Rh negative blood had antibodies in April. The test this month shows that the antibodies in my blood have increased. I had no symptoms at all when I had COVID in February. The antibodies in my blood will keep increasing. My Rh negative blood fights chronic COVID. Yes, indeed, getting COVID for me was a blessing. You notice that I said "for me". I am sorry your sister-in-law died from it.
> 
> Why do you think I allowed myself to get it? I certainly did not "allow" myself to get COVID. I was exposed to it by my grandson who got it from his step mother. I and my family self quarantined for 14 days so we would not expose anyone. My family all had varying symptoms and all, thankfully, recovered. I not only have Rh negative blood, I have a terrific immune system and strong T-Cells. I have never had the flu in my 78 years here on this earth. I have been very healthy all my life. I have a "perfect attendance" certificate with my high school diploma. The Asian flu was rampant in the 50's and a third of the kids in my high school were absent because of that flu. I never caught it. I am not against the vaccine for the people who need it. I am just one of those people who do not need the vaccine.
> 
> Again, I am sorry for the loss of your sister-in-law and my heart goes out to everyone who has lost someone from this virus.


I'm sorry I misunderstood that your unique physiology was part of the reason for your apparent natural immunity. But for most people, relying on natural immunity from having had Covid would be a bad idea. Most people do not have antibody tests, and would have no idea of their immune status. Even people who have had Covid are encouraged to get vaccinated.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I'm sorry I misunderstood that your unique physiology was part of the reason for your apparent natural immunity. But for most people, relying on natural immunity from having had Covid would be a bad idea. Most people do not have antibody tests, and would have no idea of their immune status. Even people who have had Covid are encouraged to get vaccinated.


The reason I got the first antibody test in April was because when I had my annual visit to my doctor and told him that I had symptomless COVID in February, he recommended that I get the antibody test. I had to see my doctor again this month to get the results of my recent bone density scan and I asked if I could get another antibody test and he agreed. I still take precautions of wearing a mask in public places and practicing social distancing. At my age, I have become pretty much of a home body. I don't go out very much. No vacation trips. Only places I go are to the grocery store, the bank, and church. I have been doing a lot more ordering on line than ever before. When my husband came home from the hospital a week and a half ago, I had to make a quick trip to Fred Meyer to find him a pair of sweat pants. He had the right side of his colon removed and has 5 holes across his abdomen which is now quite swollen and he cannot wear his jeans. I wore my mask and the only item I bought was the sweat pants. I have since gone back and bought a second pair. We do not know how long his stomach will be swollen. This type of surgery requires a long recovery time. Before the surgery, his doctor told him that recovery time could take anywhere from 4 to 6 weeks. Especially at our age, we do not heal as quickly. My husband was 79 in August and I will be 79 in December.

I truly am sorry for the loss of your sister-in-law. I am an only child and my husband's sister is the sister of my heart. She is an amazing woman and I love her dearly. She and her husband have both been vaccinated.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Evie RM said:


> The reason I got the first antibody test in April was because when I had my annual visit to my doctor and told him that I had symptomless COVID in February, he recommended that I get the antibody test. I had to see my doctor again this month to get the results of my recent bone density scan and I asked if I could get another antibody test and he agreed. I still take precautions of wearing a mask in public places and practicing social distancing. At my age, I have become pretty much of a home body. I don't go out very much. No vacation trips. Only places I go are to the grocery store, the bank, and church. I have been doing a lot more ordering on line than ever before. When my husband came home from the hospital a week and a half ago, I had to make a quick trip to Fred Meyer to find him a pair of sweat pants. He had the right side of his colon removed and has 5 holes across his abdomen which is now quite swollen and he cannot wear his jeans. I wore my mask and the only item I bought was the sweat pants. I have since gone back and bought a second pair. We do not know how long his stomach will be swollen. This type of surgery requires a long recovery time. Before the surgery, his doctor told him that recovery time could take anywhere from 4 to 6 weeks. Especially at our age, we do not heal as quickly. My husband was 79 in August and I will be 79 in December.
> 
> I truly am sorry for the loss of your sister-in-law. I am an only child and my husband's sister is the sister of my heart. She is an amazing woman and I love her dearly. She and her husband have both been vaccinated.


Thanks for your kind words. My sister-in-law died before the vaccine came out. She was in a nursing home recovering from hip surgery. Those folks were all just sitting ducks. She was a lovely, funny, sweet person. Her one fault was that she loved to talk.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Evie, I do a lot of reading about COVID but have never seen anything about the effect of Rh negative blood in enhancing the immune system. Can you direct me to any info on line about that. It sounds interesting. Have you also had the COVID vaccine or are you relying on your bout of COVID for continued immunity? TIA.
Ellie


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

aljellie said:


> Evie, I do a lot of reading about COVID but have never seen anything about the effect of Rh negative blood in enhancing the immune system. Can you direct me to any info on line about that. It sounds interesting. Have you also had the COVID vaccine or are you relying on your bout of COVID for continued immunity? TIA.
> Ellie


Here is the link to the study showing that Type O blood and Rh negative blood fights chronic COVID: https://www.infectiousdiseaseadvisor.com/home/topics/covid19/o-negative-blood-had-lowest-probability-of-coronavirus-infection-abo-blood-types/

My husband has Type O Rh positive blood. His COVID symptoms were very mild. Since my blood is continuing to build antibodies, I see no need to get the vaccine. Rh negative blood fights viruses. As I stated earlier, I have never had the flu even though I don't get flu shots. I have "jokingly" told people over the years that the reason I am so healthy is because my negative blood fights everything. Looks like I wasn't wrong.

Here is another link to info regarding how long the body keeps building antibodies: https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-021-01442-9

Looks like I am better protected by my body's defense system than I would be if I got the vaccine.


----------



## ria4crochet (May 28, 2016)

My sister who is blood type ARH Neg is just out of hospital after 3 weeks in hospital needing oxygen therapy because of Covid. Thankfully she's on the mend now and doing better every day. She's double jabbed so goodness knows how bad she'd have been had she not been vaccinated.

I just looked up a fact checker about blood groups and Covid and it claims the information is false

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/2922465001.

Covid sadly is so unpredictable. It can have no affect all on one person, yet another, even those with no health conditions can unfortunately die.

I don't normally comment on debates but with my sister fresh out of hospital and the info contradicting why she got it I thought I'd take a look.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

ria4crochet said:


> My sister who is blood type ARH Neg is just out of hospital after 3 weeks in hospital needing oxygen therapy because of Covid. Thankfully she's on the mend now and doing better every day. She's double jabbed so goodness knows how bad she'd have been had she not been vaccinated.
> 
> I just looked up a fact checker about blood groups and Covid and it claims the information is false
> 
> ...


The link you provided says there is a possibility of a link between blood type and COVID susceptibility, but further study would have to be done. So. it is not ruled out. I am A negative.


----------



## ria4crochet (May 28, 2016)

Evie RM said:


> The link you provided says there is a possibility of a link between blood type and COVID susceptibility, but further study would have to be done. So. it is not ruled out. I am A negative.


Hi Eve.

If you scroll to the bottom. Their final ruling is that the claim is false.

Our ruling: False
Although this research shows the possibility of a link between blood type and susceptibility to the virus, the research has not been peer reviewed or published in an academic journal and relies on a relatively small sample size. Multiple experts, as well as the site on which the research is published, have advised against deeming the link as being established.

There is not enough evidence to definitively state a relationship between blood type a


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Evie, thanks for the links. I registered for that first site. I like to read as much health info as I can. Should have been a doctor instead of a lawyer. Too late now, but stay as well informed about health and science matters as I can. Hope your immunity stays strong. I'm blood type A RH positive and will be getting my booster shot soon. Like you I stay in as much as possible and mask and distance when out. I have MS and had flu in 1986. I ran a high temperature and temporarily lost the ability to walk. Have gotten a flu shot every year since and not had the flu since then. Here's to continued health whether though vaccines, illness or natural immunity. Whatever works for each of us.
Ellie


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

There is so much misinformation out there. Some people have no clue! My husband and I are recuperating from breakthrough cases of covid. I spent ten days in the hospital and he was very sick at home during that time. We were fully vaccinated, wore masks, and took other precautions, but still got sick because other people wanted their freedoms. I can tell you, no one wants this, it is the worst I have ever felt in my life!! I am just thankful we were vaccinated, it would have been more life threatening otherwise. Now we need to regain our strength, and my doctor says I will have to wait awhile to get my flu shot and booster shot. As soon as I can I will be getting them.


----------

